# What is U.S. Vintage Trans-Am Racing?



## wwddww34 (Dec 27, 2012)

U.S. Vintage Trans-Am Racing, also known as 'VTA' for short, is an On-Road class that is growing like a wildfire in cities all across the USA. It is breathing new life into on-road racing.

The first thing that anybody should know about U.S. Vintage Trans Am is where to find the rules.
*Click here to see the official U.S. VTA Rules* web page. It should look similar to what you see below.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








_NEW RULES EFFECTIVE SEPTEMBER 1, 2010._
_Rules updated *12.04.2012*. All rules subject to change and expansion should need arise._

It is highly suggested that all indoor carpet tracks use these rules exactly as they are written with no deviations. Please try to keep it consistent and fair for everyone who may attend your track from around the country.

*Trans Am Class Rules and Specifications*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Body Specifications:*
Late '60s to early '70s American pony car Vintage Trans-Am bodies *only*. 
*Note:* Any 2-seat sports car (like the '67 Corvette Stingray) or any non-American built car (like the DeTomaso Pantera) does not fall under the American pony car category.

*Bolink part numbers:*
BL2262 '68 Chevrolet Camaro
Also known as RJ Speed Part # BOL2262

BL2263 '65 Ford Mustang
Also known as RJ Speed Part # BOL2263

*HPI part numbers:*
17510 - 1970 Plymouth AAR 'Cuda
7494 - 1968 Chevrolet Camaro
17531 - 1969 CHEVROLET CAMARO Z28 
17508 - 1965 Ford Shelby GT-350
17519 - 1966 Ford Mustang GT
104926 - 1966 FORD MUSTANG GT COUPE BODY 
For the HPI Mustangs which are not provided with a spoiler:
A lexan spoiler of 16mm total height from trunk deck, and overall chord of 20mm is allowable. All other bodies must use the spoiler included with that specific body set. Built in spoilers may not be enhanced. 17546 - 1970 Ford Mustang Boss 302 (scale wing ok) 
105106 - 1970 DODGE CHALLENGER BODY 

*Parma part numbers:*
10143 - 1969 Z28 Camaro
10141 - 1970 Boss Mustang
10113 - 1970 'Cuda

*Pegasus Hobbies part numbers:*
PGH4001 - 1970 Camaro SS
PGH4002 - 1970 'Cuda
PGH4003 - 1970 Mustang

*Protoform part numbers:*
#1526 - J71

*McAllister Racing part numbers:*
#286- 1969 Mustang body

*Wings or Spoilers:* Body provided deck lid spoilers allowed (not wings). No additional skirts or raised/extended wings or air control surfaces allowed. Body must be trimmed at body trim lines. Front spoiler may be extended into body to provide durability. Full rear bumper required. It is highly preferred that bodies are detailed in race type livery in period-correct paint schemes. Fluorescent colors, wild graphics, chromes and non-period correct paint schemes are frowned upon. All cars *must* have a number on the hood, both doors and trunk lid. Wheel covers of any type are NOT allowed.

*Driver Figures:* All cars must include a driver figure consisting of at least a head and shoulders. Here are some examples of driver figure part numbers (ANY suitable 1/10 driver figure is legal - these are readily available examples)

HPI
#104815 INNER BODY SET FOR DT-1 TRUCK BODY 

Associated
6180 Driver, unpainted, 1:10

McAllister
#423 Stock Interior and Driver
#419 SPRINT CAR DRIVER

*Tire & Wheel Specifications:*
The only tires allowed are HPI tire part #4793 "front" and #4797 "rear", using stock tire inserts provided with tire and any HPI Vintage wheels designed to fit these tires. All other tires and/or part numbers are illegal. Wheels and tires designated as "front" must be used as front tires/wheels, "rear" wheels/tires must used as rears. Five or Eight spoke wheels available in various colors. 0mm offset front wheels and 6mm offset rear wheels are intended for 26mm width fronts and 31mm width rear tires. 8-spoke Vintage wheels from #3805 through #3814, 5-spoke Vintage wheels from #3815 through #3822 and Vintage stock car wheels from #3854 through #3860, Vintage Wheel CC Type #33472 and #33473, Vintage Wheel DTP Type #33474 and #33475 are all legal wheels.

Grinding of tire tread is NOT permitted. Sanding of mold seam to remove seam is allowed. HPI Vintage Slicks and HPI Vintage Performance Tires are not allowed. Tire traction compounds are at the discretion of the track. No other altering, changing or softening of the tire is allowed. *All decisions of the race promoter or track owner are final.* No "double stuffing" of foam inserts allowed—only single stock vintage tire inserts are allowed.

*Chassis Specification:*
Four Wheel Drive touring car chassis only. Any era or brand 4wd chassis is allowed. 

*Gear Ratios:* * Note:* There is no gear ratio limitation in VTA. If you need a recommendation, a 4.0 FDR is a good place to start. An Excel spreadsheet gear ratio and final drive ratio calculator for most touring car chassis is available *here*.

*Motor Specifications:*
*Only two types of 25.5 brushless motors (powered by 2-cell LiPo battery) are allowed:* Novak SS25.5 Pro brushless motor (pn:3425V) or Ballistic 25.5 (pn:3625V- stator only pn:S6625) Club (pn:3331) ONLY combined with any hard-cased 2C 7.4v LiPo pack up to and including 5000 mAh capacity. Novak motors are the ONLY motor allowed at this time. All house track rules regarding LiPo usage apply. Only physical motor timing advance is allowed, however Ballistic motors must not be advanced beyond the last line of the timing range sticker. 12.3 mm rotor diameter only (no "tuning" rotors are allowed, only stock Novak rotors allowed). Using ceramic bearings in the motor makes you a dork. No modifications or optional parts allowed on motor can, endbell, stator, or rotor. No cooling holes or other changes allowed to motor. Fans and external clip on heatsinks are allowed, but integral type heatsinks/fans including but not limited to those that require motor disassembly to mount are illegal. *All decisions of the race promoter or track owner are final.*

*Approved ESCs: *
*NOVAK*-

*Novak Club Brushless ESC (#1852)*
*Novak Edge 2S Brushless ESC (#1850, 1851)*
*Novak Mongoose Micro Brushless/Brush ESC (#1718)*
*Novak GTB2 Racing w/X-Drive (#1749)*
*Novak GTB2 Racing w/X-Drive- Low Profile (#1748)*
*Novak GTB 2 Sportsman Racing Brushless ESC (#1708, 1709)*
*Novak GTB series part numbers: 1710, 1711*
*Novak Havoc Sport series part numbers: 1732, 1733, 1735*
Novak Slyder (DISCONTINUED) part number: 1712
Novak XBR (DISCONTINUED) part number:1720

*LRP*

*LRP A.i. Brushless Reverse part numbers: LRP80100, LRP80150*

*SPEED PASSION*

*Speed Passion Cirtix Stock Club Race ESC part number: 12280*
*Speed Passion Reventon Stock Club Race part number: SP000048*

*HOBBYWING*
*Hobbywing Juststock Club ESC (same esc, but differing part numbers):*

Falcon Sekido Part #81020001 (Black)
Falcon Sekido Part #81020000 (Blue)
CRC Part # 7014 - Hobbywing XERUN Juststock Club No timing ESC - Sensored

*Battery Specifications:*
Battery must be a 2-cell (7.4V) LiPo hard cased, 5000 mAh limit.

*Ride Height Specification:*
Minimum ride height is 5mm.

*Weight Specification:*
Minimum 1550g in race-ready trim.

*Race Specification:*
- 5 minute qualifiers.
- 8 minute mains.
- Absolutely NO IFMAR-type starts. All heats and mains should be straight-up starts, with random sorts for each heat. Non random sorts should shuffle starting order for each heat.

*Optional Main Variations:*
- 12-20 car A-mains, depending on car counts.
- Invert qualifying order based on random hat pull (top 6-10 cars).
- "LeMans" type starts where all cars are lined up on an angle to the racing line in order.
- Run track in reverse rotation for mains.
- Rolling starts.

*MOST IMPORTANTLY:* *If it's not in the rules, and does not encompass the spirit of slower, controlled racing with realistic looking cars, consider it illegal.* This is called the "Spirit of VTA" Rule. The class is based on slower, equal playing field competition with less traction, minimal aerodynamic aids and mostly older carpet racing technology. The final objective is close, fair, wheel-to-wheel racing for all. *All decisions of the race promoter or track owner are final.*


----------



## wwddww34 (Dec 27, 2012)

One of the newest places where VTA is starting to grow is southern California. 
The biggest R/C Pro Shop in the Los Angeles area, *TQ RC Racing*, has made a page dedicated only to USVTA parts. Click on the pic below to take a look at their "VTA Shop"...


----------



## wwddww34 (Dec 27, 2012)

.....


----------



## wwddww34 (Dec 27, 2012)

One of the reasons why USVTA is growing so fast is because there is no question about which motor is the "fastest" VTA motor. 
USVTA rules leave no doubt that you can *only* race with one of these 2 motors...
 - or - 
............ *Novak #3625V* .......... - or - ........... *Novak #3425V*............


----------

